# Our wedding cake



## Mike9 (Oct 30, 2012)

My honey of 22 yrs and I got married Saturday - yeah I'm a little slow I know. 

Anyway a friend who is chef at a local farm to table restaurant made our wedding cake. It was pumpkin spice with cream cheese/butter cream frosting, fondant autumn leaves & acorns and a marzipan mushroom with gnomes for the bride and groom. She did a great job on it and here's a couple pics of the top tier (it was a four tier cake).


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations!

The cake is wonderful--sounds delicious, too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats Mike :doublethumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice cake. Congrats.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 30, 2012)

grats! took me and mine 6 years...


----------



## koi boy (Oct 30, 2012)

congrats mike! My bride and i dated for 6 years before we tied the knot. since then its been 31 years of heavenly bliss haha. its all give and take and love and understanding. wishing you all the best 
koi boy


----------



## The Edge (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats! Cake looks great.


----------



## echerub (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## rshu (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## ptolemy (Nov 2, 2012)

Cutting board looks splendid. Ohh, ya, congrats!


----------



## Eric (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Which knife did you use to cut the cake with?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations! The cake is adorable.  
I wish you nothing but happiness in your new life together.


----------

